# Over the stove microwave/hood range



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,........

You can always just Cut the Plug off,+ Hardwire it......


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

They all come with plugs, but I guess you could do as Bondo suggested and cut the plug off and hard wire it inot a box. But why.


----------



## helpless handyman (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys, I already moved my outlet to the upper cabinet. Besides, just cutting the plug I don't think is a Great idea. It will definately void the warranty!


----------

